# Steering wheel position sensor



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Electric power steering in my 2012 went out after about 2,000 miles, got the DIC indication, but none of my scanners would read the codes. Under warranty anyway, dealer had some kind of generation 3 WiFi device he plugged into the diagnostic connector that hooked it up to his computer directly to GM. They gave him the code, and told him to replace the entire rack and pinion assembly. 

They also have the ability to reflash the ram for the power steering, plus some odd four other microcontroller circuits. Try doing this at home. Maybe in three to five years, may be something in the aftermarket products, but this told me for now, really in bed with my dealer. 

It was around in 2001, the California supreme court passed a lot where the OE's have to supply the firmware for OBD II, but for one vehicle, a $1,500 per year subscription?

Just like Microsoft or Apple, we don't really own our computers, just a license to use them. Our Cruze's are the same way.


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

You may find some clues in this blog:
How to calibrate steering angle sensor (SAS) | OBD365.com Official Blog
Personally, i am using Tech2.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cruze systems are not TechII supported.

Strictly GM, G.D.S. on this one.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dave. It's an old thread, and in the meantime, I've rebuilt another '12 Eco. Strangely the second one also had a service power steering light after changing the clockspring (the plugs melt to the airbag after the airbag deploys). I followed service procedures and set the wheels straight ahead when installing the clockspring. Either both clocksprings were indexed wrong when assembled, or it's assembled to require reseting the angle sensor as both turned on the service steering light. One car was reset using a GM MDI. The second car was fixed by uncoupling the steering shaft and turning the steering wheel on turn to the right, and the light went out. I went through every body style on my Tech II, and none of them would reset the steering wheel angle sensor. But, I was able the airbag light using the T-body Aveo menu. I never tried the tool less method to reset the SA sensor. Maybe you can make some sense out of Step 3 Remove driver side wheel, stop and pack vehicle. LOL


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thx. i am using Tech2 but did not try calibrating steering angle sensor. What the difference between Tech2 and MDI


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Know my dealer is not using the GM Tech II anymore, slapped in a WiFi device into the diagnostic port and had to switch on his computer to get on some GM site to reflash the ram and calibrate the steering. The mechanic was also the phone receiving instructions as to what to do. I couldn't hear the other end.

Also on the butchering the engine under cover recall, was an addition to this, placing some kind of shield on the power steering cable with a manual transmission. Claim if you clutch is slipping the heat can burn that cable and you will lose power steering. But my dealer couldn't find anything on this extra shield. Maybe a piece of aluminum foil for all I know.

But I figure if my clutch is slipping that bad, not going anywhere anyway, so what do I care if I also lose power steering. Then if an engine fire does break out, first concern would be getting the heck out of there. Not the least concerned whether the power steering is working or not. 

I did very carefully check the routing of the wires after the rack was replaced with all the clips installed. They did get this right for a change.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Tech II is a stand alone scan/program tool. MDI is a PC based scan /program software. It requires a subscription and a laptop. Never used MDI myself, but looking over the mechanic's shoulder, I say that MDI has many more functions that a Tech II.


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

SO Tech2 alone may not function that much as MDI, but if provided with candi interface or tis2000 software dongle, tech2 can carry out as much function as MDI. I think, though I did not have MDI. does MDI comes with these accessories


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It appears there is a manual method for steering angle sensor reset. I found this on my Launch CR129


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It is possible that during an alignment this has to be set right and many non GM shops might not have the proper tools, therefore the sensor is adjusted incorrectly on many cars?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It is possible that during an alignment this has to be set right and many non GM shops might not have the proper tools, therefore the sensor is adjusted incorrectly on many cars?


I know sometimes it is talked about as part of a modern alignment, although most alignment shops don't have the tools to recalibrate the sensor. It seems like it's more of a rough calibration and is probably not required in most cases. A few degrees don't seem to make a difference, but a full turn will trigger a service steering light.


----------

